# Gigabyte onboard sound?



## Bowedtoothdoc (Sep 24, 2009)

I apologise in advance it this has been answered before.
My HTPC has a Gigabyte GA-M57SLI-S4 motherboard which offers onboard HD audio. I have been using the digital output to my Dennon receiver without any issues for playback of both music and movies. 

Should I be able to use the onboard sound for REW or will I have to purchase an additional sound card? Yesterday I had an hour or so to play around with REW and could not successfully get the sound calibrated. Probably an error on my part, but would like to know before spending alot more time on this.
Thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Should I be able to use the onboard sound for REW


Yes, as long as it has a line-in and line-out.

Read and become familiar with the REW HELP files and the REW Cabling and Connections Basics.

Also note the REW information Index and the Download Page. 

brucek


----------

